# Seachem Onyx Reviews



## Rex Grigg (Dec 10, 2002)

I have used the Onyx sand. I did not like the size of the Onyx boulders. Onyx in the tank is a light grey color. If you want a good dark substrate then use Eco-Complete. Normal Flourite is actually more of a mixed orange color in the tank. I would personally never use Onyx again because I had a very hard time rinsing it out. I have rinsed a lot of substrate and pretty much have it down to a science. And that bag of Onyx took at least twice as long as the worst bag of Flourite I ever did.


----------



## hubbahubbahehe (Sep 13, 2003)

so what substrate would you go for then? picking from fluorite, fluorite red, onyx sand, onyx gravel?

by the way, i also hear that there might be a Fluorite Black coming soon?


----------



## Rex Grigg (Dec 10, 2002)

Flourite. But I would rather have Eco-Complete.


----------



## hubbahubbahehe (Sep 13, 2003)

Yea, I got 3 bags of the last eco-complete at my lfs (25/bag). now, it's almost impossible to get it cuz they switcheddistributors... i called all over..can't find it...it's like no one has ever heardof it before..but fluorite is by far the most popular in the lfs

anyway...the reason i ask is cuz i found a lfs two blocks from me...selling seachem gravels for 16.99 ...i couldn't believe my eyes.. that's why i ask what you would pick from those 4.


----------



## Daemonfly (Oct 1, 2003)

My Onyx sand wasn't to bad of a rinse at all. It's not what you'd consider a sand, more like finer gravel, as if they sifted their normal gravel & used the smaller pieces for "sand".

My opinion so far: Eco Complete > Flourite > Onyx Sand > Onyx Gravel
I really like my mix of 2:1 Eco Complete with Tahitian Moon black sand. Haven't tried the Eco Complete mixed with Onyx sand yet.


----------



## chinaboy1021 (May 30, 2003)

i use flourite and theres nothing i see wrong with it other than its a little sharp. but my cories do fine on it.

though i like the color of onyx to bring out the colors of your plant and fish, its not natural looking thats why i passed on it. i only have 1 tank, so i dont really know about other than flourite.


----------



## hubbahubbahehe (Sep 13, 2003)

dang i know, i wish i could get eco-complete again..... i can't pass up this deal of fluorite for 16.99 , daemon , you ever try mixing onyx sand with onyx gravel? 

chinaboy, don't you think the fluorite is a lil too red or orange.


----------



## hubbahubbahehe (Sep 13, 2003)

chinaboy what do you mean the color of onyx is not natural looking?? i mean, wouldn't fluorite be not natural looking either?


----------



## Daemonfly (Oct 1, 2003)

Flourite is a bit more natural looking, IMHO, at least color-wise, although depends on if you're specifically doing a "biotope" or not.. Onyx is more of a light charcoal gray color. 

Nope, never tried Onyx "sand"/gravel mix.


----------



## hubbahubbahehe (Sep 13, 2003)

perhaps a onyx sand/gravel mix would look kind of like eco-complete with all it's various sized pieces...

is onyx really that light colored?? by looking at it, it looks to be a dark dark black.


----------



## hubbahubbahehe (Sep 13, 2003)

thanks all for your replies...as of now, i'm leaning towards getting more fluorite regular... 

unless someone comes along with a great recommendation for onyx sand, fluorite might be the way to go..


----------



## Rex Grigg (Dec 10, 2002)

It's not Onyx gravel. It's Onyx boulders. The stuff is huge.


----------



## AussieTanker (Dec 13, 2003)

rex , 

i would appreciate your input on this since you seem to have used all of them ...* how would it go putting a layer of flourite on the bottom ... and then the black onyx sand on top ... i can't get eco complete here in aussie ...* these are the *only* two products of this type that i have been able to track down 

i think my only option other than one or both of the above is to use the jbl aquadura plus as a nutrient base and then put either a black gravel @ 4-8mm particle size or a sandy gold gravel @ 2-3mm particle size ... 

your thoughts would be appreciated ...

has any body else used flourite and onyx sand together?


regards
aussie tanker


----------



## AussieTanker (Dec 13, 2003)

btw ... seeing as i have so few options .... i don't mind spending some extra time to rinse the onyx sand if i have too ... might be a good excuse to avoid mowing the lawn!......


----------



## SCMurphy (Oct 21, 2003)

If you go to this * thread  * Ghazanfar talks about the only problem I know about when it comes to Onix sand.


----------



## Rex Grigg (Dec 10, 2002)

Well first off the Onyx is not black. It's really a light gray (grey) in color. Second off they are not going to stay layered as you like. As soon as you start planting and moving plants they will get mixed up.


----------



## AussieTanker (Dec 13, 2003)

thanks for your reply rex ....

so would you suggest to just stick to flourite only or onyxsand only?......how about mixing them to start with then?? ... at least the onyx sand with "soften" the redness of the flourite ....

or do you suggest to just use the jbl aquadura under onyx sand ? ....at the moment i have the jbl aquadura plus under white gravel ... it doesnt seem to cloud up too much when im changing things around... 

regards
aussie tanker


----------



## hubbahubbahehe (Sep 13, 2003)

i say go 100% flourite

if you cover the whole bottom with plants..you won't see the red adn that's your goal anyway right?


----------



## xTunnelRatt (Apr 27, 2015)

Wont the smaller sand eventually move to the bottom throuh the larger pieces


----------

